# My new Foster Ashford- ADOPTED



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have a new foster pup Ashford. He is 10 months old. My favorite age. All legs and ears. So sweet and coming out of his shell really fast. When he first walked in the house he was so timid he peed all over the floor when he saw the pups but got over that real fast. It helped going swimming with them. 
His family really hated giving him up but had no choice as she has some medical issue with two kids and has to have surgeries with no family to help her take care of him and the kids. It broke her heart to give him up but her health and kids come first. Even after her surgery there is no guarantee she will recover. 
Ashford has a slight heart murmur but the vet thinks that it will probably go away or not affect his life at all. Between a one or two. Treating him for coccidia. But other than that he is healthy. Dont think he will be with us for too long. 

Now for the fun part. Pictures. And maybe you can help me rename him, he is not an Ashford. Doesnt really answer to it either. He loves swimming so I think something to do with swimming or water. Maybe Nemo.

Last picture is Daisy & Bama.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He's really cute. Love the name Nemo. 

Here's the names of the 10 top swimmers:

Top 10 Swimmers of All Time


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, I'm sure you won't have him for long.

Love the name Nemo....

Daisy and Bama look great!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Splash? In case he has a bit of a clue as to his current name.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

What about Phelps, after Michael Phelps?? He's SO cute!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Gosh he is REALLY cute! It's not water related, but my "neighbors" (not really neighbors, but I talk to them regularly on my walking route) recently lose a golden named Ford. 

Or is their a body of water nearby you could name him after. The new puppy they (neighbors) got is named after the lake the husband grew up on.

hmmmm....can't wait to see what you decide


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a cutie. I love the name Nemo! Great pictures. Do your dogs tear up the liner of the pool? Jay's always said that we can't do an above ground pool because the dogs would tear the liner up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My dogs dont touch the side of the pool at all. We have taught them to go to the ladder to get out. They caught on really fast. And we have a gate so they cant get in without us there. All the new pups learn to go to the ladder. Ashford learned really fast. I would stand at the ladder and call him after he jumped in and he would come right to the ladder to get out.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So cute! Looks like he's got some sighthound in him. Nemo is cute and I like Phelps.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> My dogs dont touch the side of the pool at all. We have taught them to go to the ladder to get out. They caught on really fast. And we have a gate so they cant get in without us there. All the new pups learn to go to the ladder. Ashford learned really fast. I would stand at the ladder and call him after he jumped in and he would come right to the ladder to get out.


Awesome to know. I really want a pool!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well this little guy does not have an off button. Was playing non stop all day and night. And when I put him in his crate last night he barked and barked. So much for being crate trained. Finally when I gave him the evil eye and voice did he finally quiet down. And slept until almost 9 am. Still trying to decide on a name for him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! I too like the name Nemo - he looks like he needs something fun and full of character. Ashford seems more like a name for a stately, dignified golden retriever not a young full of spunk golden!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he's sooo sweettt looking....Im partial to N names, so Nemo is cool.....or Otto, Thorpe, or Snorkel???? Just some suggestions......:::


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Or Scuba Steve?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I kind of like the name Splash. A friend of mine just lost her golden Comet and has a golden named Splash. Both are rescue dogs. So maybe I will consider that one.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think he looks like a "Moby". Bless you for helping him (and Black kitty too !):smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Scoop, Tim named him before you even got him, also love the name Nemo


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Awwwww he is gorgeous and a quick learner to boot 
I like the name Splash, Nemo and Otto 
whatever you call him I am sure he will be snapped up real quick


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ashford has settled in really well here with the pups. He and the boys play nonstop all day. It is tag team wrestling all the time. When Bama gets tired then Pawley takes over and the Bama takes over again when Pawley get tired. It is funny to watch. 

I took him to the vet last week. The vet still hears the heart murmur but since he was such a wiggly worm and kept panting she couldnt really tell. But did say it was very noticeable. So he has an appt with the cardiologist Sept 8. She did tell me something that I didnt know. Ashford came from a petstore free to the previous homeowner. So that told the vet that the heart murmr was pretty serious. No petstore gives a dog away free if it can be sold even at a reduced rate.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you decided on a new name for him? He sure seems to love the pool! Nemo is a terrific name.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

love the list of 10 ten swimmers for retriever names. Phelps was my fav. 

do you know why he was named Ashford???


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

How about Dive, Blue, or River?

"Mesi" means water in Egyptian.

Brook, Brooklyn, Rive ("From the Shore"), or Kai (Hawaiian for "The Sea")?

Many More: "Water" Names


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Your new foster pup is a doll and I love all of your Pics - Daisy and Bama look wonderful.
Love the name Nemo!!

We also have a big ladder for our pool and we taught Tonka and Tucker to use it to go in and get out of the pool and they learned it very quickly!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So cute! Hope all goes well at the cardiologist! 
Have you decided on a name? When I saw the list of top 10 swimmers, the first one, Spitz, really stood out. So I give my vote to that lol. I do like Phelps too!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Cute puppy, too bad about the heart murmur, hope he does have time to grow out of it, miracles do happen. 

How about shortening his name to Ash.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ashford was adopted today by a great family. He will have a golden sister by the name of Miss Kitty age 4. And two ragdoll cats. The family has two kids one in college at home and a daughter 14 years old. And the best thing a inground pool. He will be in hog heaven. 

We went over there this morning. I was afraid he woud jump in the pool when we went in the back yard but he walked over and just looked in. Later their daughter was going to take him swimming. Hopefully it will get Miss Kitty to swim too. 

I am so happy for him and the family.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Drawing a blank on the name issue. Just wanted to say what a cutie he is!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So excited for him! Sounds like a great home for a young Golden!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Good for him! You do such wonderful things for these puppers!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats to him for being adopted by what sounds like a wonderful family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashford*

Carol

Thank you for being Ashford's foster Mom and for finding him a very loving family!


----------

